# Ranitomeya Benedicta Eggs



## PaulC (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello All,
I have just spotted our first clutch of eggs in our Bennedicta tank, problemm is that there are many nemeteans in the tank, so many infact that I remove between 20 and 50 most nights with a qtip - silly question I suppose seeing what these nemeteans do to fruit flies but should we remove the eggs as soon as possible, the male is still attending the eggs at the moment but am unsure when they were laid.
Advice would be greatfully received.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

PaulC said:


> Hello All,
> I have just spotted our first clutch of eggs in our Bennedicta tank, problemm is that there are many nemeteans in the tank, so many infact that I remove between 20 and 50 most nights with a qtip - silly question I suppose seeing what these nemeteans do to fruit flies but should we remove the eggs as soon as possible, the male is still attending the eggs at the moment but am unsure when they were laid.
> Advice would be greatfully received.
> 
> ...


The guy on this website seems to suggest that they Don't harm the eggs Nemerteans


----------



## PaulC (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks fatlad69 and Ade, 

Hope that your right in that nemeteans leave live eggs well alone, was contemplating a night watch - it being our first clutch n all.

Many thanks
Paul


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Paul,i don't think you have worries with the nemerteans at all,but you have the option to pull if you want,no parental care after the tads are carried in benedicta.
If you do pull right at the end of the day the male will have finished his part in fertilisation
Beyond that bloody great big massive grats mate good luck to you and the lads:2thumb:
best

Stu


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

PaulC said:


> Thanks fatlad69 and Ade,
> 
> Hope that your right in that nemeteans leave live eggs well alone, was contemplating a night watch - it being our first clutch n all.
> 
> ...


Good luck, hope they do well.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Paul

congradulations :2thumb:

as already mentioned you wont have a problem with them eating the eggs ive got them in a few vivs theyre a pain, the biggest problem is you need to feed twice the amount of springtails half for them and half for the froglets.
Obviously you have the choice with benedicta to pull them you dont get that with pums

cheers
Richie


----------



## PaulC (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks all for your replies, 
Cannot see all the eggs as they are deep in a brom, but what I can see are white colour so presume they are duff? Bugger.
Paul


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

PaulC said:


> Thanks all for your replies,
> Cannot see all the eggs as they are deep in a brom, but what I can see are white colour so presume they are duff? Bugger.
> Paul


Nope,not necessarily a lot of ranitomeya eggs are white at first,ha but i don't know which ones:lol2:

Stu
PS speak to Kev chandler Paul,he's got some benedicta breeding


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> Nope,not necessarily a lot of ranitomeya eggs are white at first,ha but i don't know which ones:lol2:
> 
> Stu
> PS speak to Kev chandler Paul,he's got some benedicta breeding


Hi there just came across this post. If the eggs are White then there's a good chance there no good. Benedicta eggs are grey/black . However you seem to be on the right track with your frogs now. So it's only
A matter of time for your frogs to present you with a nice healthy batch of eggs . 

Kevin


----------



## PaulC (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Kevin/Stu,

I now see a couple of white eggs and maybe 3 greyish, should I try to remove the white ones? this would be awkward how theyre situated. The male has regularly been back to sit on the eggs during the day - recon he continues to try to fertilise them?

Regards
Paul


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

PaulC said:


> Thanks Kevin/Stu,
> 
> I now see a couple of white eggs and maybe 3 greyish, should I try to remove the white ones? this would be awkward how theyre situated. The male has regularly been back to sit on the eggs during the day - recon he continues to try to fertilise them?
> 
> ...


If there in the brom, I would leave them and let them develop. The male will transport them to a water pool then you will be able to remove them .. Just add a few film canisters part filled with water the frogs will deposit tadpoles in them ..


----------

